# OpenVZ releases RHEL7 source code of kernel 3.10



## Geek (Apr 27, 2015)

Just within the last 45 minutes, actually....

_Mon Apr 27 03:05:29 PDT 2015_


Previous message: [Announce] Kernel RHEL6 042stab106.6 (moved to stable)

*Messages sorted by:* [ date ] [ thread ] [ subject ] [ author ]
Last December we announced we are doing some steps to merge our code bases and
make the project even more open [0]. We were quiet since, but a lot was
happening behind the scene. Today we are finally ready to show something
interesting.

* We have opened an RHEL7-based OpenVZ kernel git [1].
* The RHEL7-based OpenVZ kernel development is open as well from now on,
so you will see patches, technical discussions, and reviews in the
OpenVZ developer list <devel at openvz.org>.

You are warmly welcome to subscribe to the list [2] and
contribute to the kernel.

We're still working on guidelines on how to contribute [3]
and submit patches [4]. However, the process is very similar
to the upstream kernel development, so you can just send properly
styled [5] patches to the list [6] and that's it.

IMPORTANT: The work on the new kernel is still in progress, in particular, we're
still changing the Container management API. At the same time, we haven't yet
finished implementing support for the old kernel API, so you can't manage
Containers with the existing OpenVZ vzctl utility. This might be a good task to
start with if you're willing to contribute: implement into the new kernel the
compatibility with the old kernel API to make the current vzctl work. New
userspace utilities, including new vzctl, which will work via the new kernel
API, will be published later.

We will use Atlassian Stash as a web frontend to GIT, so we are open up new
site, https://src.openvz.org/. We choose Stash due to perfect integration with
Jira, another Atlassian product, which we'll use as a bug tracking system
instead Bugzilla.

We hope our steps towards open source will bring multiple benefits
to the OpenVZ community:

- OpenVZ will become an open part of Virtuozzo, not an open-source fork of it.
- OpenVZ will be fully compatible with Virtuozzo, from userspace
    (configuration files, command line options) to kernel API.
- Users will be able to easily upgrade from OpenVZ to Virtuozzo
    and get more amazing features.

Plan
====

In nearest future, we plan to publish the source code of
most userspace utilities in Virtuozzo and setup a primary
OpenVZ bug tracker based on Atlassian Jira.


FAQ:
====

Q: What about compatibility in the new OpenVZ version?
A: The old OpenVZ vzctl utility is incompatible with the new 3.10 kernel.
Another version of vzctl will be available for the 3.10 kernel right after
the source code of userspace tools is published.

Q: Can I continue to use old OpenVZ kernels?
A: OpenVZ kernels based on the RHEL6 branch are kept as is. We will continue
to maintain them as well as the old OpenVZ userspace utilities, e.g., vzctl.

Q: What will happen to the legacy OpenVZ code?
A: The source code for the old OpenVZ is still available [7].

Follow us on Twitter, Facebook, LinkedIn, and Google Plus [8].

Links
===========
[0] http://blog.openvz.org/49158.html
[1] https://src.openvz.org/projects/OVZ
[2] https://openvz.org/Mailing_lists
[3] https://openvz.org/Contribute
[4] https://openvz.org/How_to_submit_patches
[5] https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle
[6] https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches
[7] https://src.openvz.org/projects/OVZL
[8] https://openvz.org/Contacts


----------



## Francisco (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh you bastard I was mid way writing this before I got the twitter message from @vpsboard 

I'm excited as hell for this.

Bad news, the current VZCTL obviously doesn't work with it but there's a call to action in place requesting people help implement the 2.6.x API's to make it backwards compatible.

Since so much of OVZ is upstream we hopefully won't have the fustercluck that 2.6.32 was for the first 2 years or so of it. It took them 2 - 3 tries to get vswap working how they wanted.

Francisco


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Oh you bastard I was mid way writing this before I got the twitter message from @vpsboard
> 
> 
> I'm excited as hell for this.
> ...


I think upstream right now you can make a container and give it an I.P. maybe.... I think you have to run the CTs in veth/br right?  I imagine the functions are similar to https://libvirt.org/drvopenvz.html

Oh and yeah, the templates. I dunno dude, I'm rather enjoying this test Debian deployment.  It's much more.. idunno, _real_. Less fluff, more action I guess.  If a provider could live on vzctl alone..I'd be in a good place. Considering I once got a PM at WHT from someone with OpenVZ in their signature, who asked me what vzctl was, I can only dream. Just remember, Fran's always right.


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh BTW, I'll let you get the next big announcement / SimFS breakout, etc.


----------

